# Buying an r.v. in the US



## 95710 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi, Brian and Gen here, just to let you know the company we found in the US whilst we were over there seemed to offer absolutely everything you need if you are a complete novice like ourselves.
They offer driving and familiarisation courses included in the price of the r.v., a years membership of a club with great sites and generally were very helpful. The prices of the r.v's were also very good compared to the European ones. They have full on site servicing and support backup as well as a site you can stay on whilst waiting for the r.v. If anyone is considering buying in the US and would like details then please email.
Gen and Brian 8)


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Go on Brian and Gen,

Spill the beans and tell us what you are getting, and where you are buying from....
And don't forget to tell us your experiences once you have it!!

Sharon


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gen

Tell us more...... Do not keep us in suspense......

Keith

Ps welcome to the site btw. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 95710 (Jul 12, 2005)

*buying in the usa*

Hi we were at the Lazydays operation in Tampa Florida,and many many others, very good, we are going for one of the following.1Ford Concord,2.Fleetwood Terra,3.Winnebago Sightseer 4.Winnebago Cambria, we intend to do the usa, canada and mexico then Australia or Europe.
They do resales also, if anyone wishes a contact name and telephone number of the agent just priv us 
Regards nice of you to reply
Gen and Brian


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Know them well....a HUGE operation, very well set up.
Have fun, but watch out for those golf carts...they don't half shift! :lol:


----------

